# 5.9.902



## nesdude (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.droid-lif...-the-changelog/



> The mysterious 5.9.901 update for the *DROID Bionic* that popped up only a week or so after the officially massive bug fixer looks to have been a tester build. How it made it into the public is beyond me, but we just received word that the *5.9.902* update is headed to testers tonight. The changes are not all that significant or different from the .901 build, but grabbed the new bits and threw them into a list for you below.
> Remove VCast Music preload
> Add Amazon MP3 app preload
> Motorola Terms and Conditions screen automatically enables data collection/location details
> ...


Just passing on the information. If someone has a link to this once it starts rolling out I'd love to keep this thread updated.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just about to post something about this.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Any testers on this forum that have received 5.9.902? Would love to hear some feddback.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Also not sure if I am the only one but I go to system update and receive "Check for update is not available at this time." "Try again later." Could this be to block out cheesecake? Just an assumption.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone snagged the file before installing? Man I don't even know if we have a developer to send it to... damn. Anyone know if forever root will hold?


----------



## KillerG (Nov 7, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Has anyone snagged the file before installing? Man I don't even know if we have a developer to send it to... damn. Anyone know if forever root will hold?


I think someone needs to have the file for us to know that lol.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

If someone in the soak test doesn't install it, is rooted,they can pull the zip off of their SD card right?.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

out of /cache to sd, or an adb pull. However, considering no source other than DL is reporting testing, and there hasn't been a single confirmation post from testers on XDA, Rootz, AC, or anywhere else, I'm going to say they got wind of another internal test build, that or the test group is made of some really tight-lipped members.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I just read that on df. Man I hope this is not a rumor. I am kind of sick of waiting for the fix on this. In a 3 g area and still get data drops. No more development. I don't often make bad choices on phones but it looks like unless you are a casual normal user this phone is over. I hope motoblur ics is worth it.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

bigmook said:


> If someone in the soak test doesn't install it, is rooted,they can pull the zip off of their SD card right?.


Don't have to be rooted to pull it. And it would most likely be in /cache.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

All,
In a posting on the Motorola Forums,

Matt says it is all a rumor:

"What the heck are you talking about? Why would we do this?

Guys, this is all just rumor. You know the soak tests have credibility when they post my confidential emails on the tech sites, right?"

https://forums.motorola.com/posts/40cc13fd3f?post=40cc13fd3f&start=91

I think for now this should be put to rest.


----------



## skeetch79 (Jan 25, 2012)

just got off motorola chat support:

brett: i have heard conflicting reports regarding bionic software version 5.5.893, 5.9.901 and 5.9.902...which is the latest, official version to be running

Andrew: The one with the 901 on it, there's no 902.

brett: 5.9.901 is the latest official version

Andrew: Yes, that is correct.

brett: i have 5.5.893 and when i check for updates it states there are none available

Andrew: The 901 is still in the process. Not yet complete. Can you give me your phone number we will keep you posted if we have all the information in the system.

brett: so 901 is the latest official version but has not been released to the public officially?

brett: so i am correct and up to date in having 5.5.893 installed?

Andrew: Yes, you have the up to date software, I will check when will be the full deployment of the 901 so that we can let you know, also give me the MEID# of the phone.

brett: you will check now and let me know now?

Andrew: I will need to forward the report of yours, sorry I don't have the information here in the system, we will check back with you about it, is this your good email address here as well?


----------

